# 2005 Maxima humming/vibration



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

My mother in-law has an '05 Max and at 60mph & above there is a humming/vibration noise. Any ideas what this may be? I was thinking possibly a wheel bearing, CV joint, loose part(s) in the exhaust (doesn't hum at idle or below 60mph), or maybe a loose lug nut (I'll check tomorrow). She lives in rural Minnesota on a long bumpy gravel road, so I'm leaning towards the wheel bearing or CV joint. She has the upgraded wheel/tire pkg too, so the low pro tires do not help the cause. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the noise is more pronounced right before a shift then it may be the exhaust gussets. Since you named a wide varity of areas it's really hard for me to be more specific and I actually see the gussets hum/buzz all the time on Quest's and Maxima's. If you wanna look for yourself they are connected to the exhaust right under oil pan there are 2 of them. The foward one go more then the rear one but they will look cracked right at the bolts. Hope that helps.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have yet to see a CV joint or bearing go bad yet on the newer Maximas. If she has the upgraded wheel and tire package, I would check the wear on the inside treads of the tires. It sounds like the tires haven't been rotated yet causing uneven wear on the front tires. This would lead to a sort of humming noise at higher speeds. It will eventually lead to alignment going out of spec and wheel shimmy.


----------

